# Realetime Website



## mor16Euro (21. Mrz 2019)

Hallo liebe Leser, 
ich habe ein Frage: Wie erstellt man eine Realtime Website. 
Was ich darunter meine: 
Z.B eine Froum Website wo es Benachrichtigungen geben soll ohne, dass man die Website neu laden muss.
Man erstellt z.B ein Thema und dann bleibt man für z.B 10min auf der Website und in der Zeit antwortet dir jemand und, das soll nun der Ersteller des Themas sehen können ohne, dass er die Website neu laden muss. 

Mit Welcher Sprache ist sowas möglich? 
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## httpdigest (21. Mrz 2019)

Die frontentseitige Sprache ist immer: JavaScript (bzw. eine Sprache, die nach JavaScript transpiliert)
Die Technologie, die du hierfür verwenden kannst, ist entweder "Long Polling" (per XHR), einfach nur häufiges/regelmäßiges Polling (per XHR), "Server-Sent Events", oder WebSockets.


----------

